# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  25 مايو 1969---- 6 أبريل 1985  جعفر محمد نميرى

## الأبيض ضميرك

*
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*اولاد مايو يرفعو ايدينهم


*

----------


## مرهف

*يا رااااااجل
انت كنت قاعد معانا ولا شنو 

كانت الونسة اليوم نميري وعدد سنوات حكمه تفصيلاً

...
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*اللهم ارحمه واغفر له  بقدر ما قدم لهذا البلد
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1BLNeZXF64
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pj79...3GfMhY&index=1
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsoC...=RDpj79T3GfMhY
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqbeAVZRFps
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*وجاهات تقيلة 
هههههههههههها
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*الابيض ضميرك يا سدنة وما تقول لي اتحاد اشتراكي كمان
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*وأمين الوحدة الأساسية للاتحاد الاشتراكى بالصحافه شرق !!!
*

----------


## الشائب

*أول حاجة أزيك ..
تانى حاجة .. والله مشتاقين ...
تالت حاجة وده الأهم ... ماكنت قايلك سدنة ... لكن بينى وبينك احسن ليك برضو من تكون تبع الجماعة .. الله لا جاب عقابهم..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشائب
					

أول حاجة أزيك ..
تانى حاجة .. والله مشتاقين ...
تالت حاجة وده الأهم ... ماكنت قايلك سدنة ... لكن بينى وبينك احسن ليك برضو من تكون تبع الجماعة .. الله لا جاب عقابهم..



يازول انت وينك وين
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## الكردفانى

*رحم الله الرئيس القائد جعفر نميري 
الرئيس الذى خرجت جنازته من منزل بالايجار
لا عمل فلل لا مزارع لا افسد 
رئيس تجلت فيه هيبه الروساء لا جرى خايف من بلد و لا طاردوهو و لا سخرت منه الناس 
غلطتو الوحيده انو سلم نفسو للترابى 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

يا رااااااجل
انت كنت قاعد معانا ولا شنو 

كانت الونسة اليوم نميري وعدد سنوات حكمه تفصيلاً

...



فى حكاياتنا مايو !!!

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					





مشكور يا دفعه على المشاركات الجميلة !!
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشائب
					

أول حاجة أزيك ..
تانى حاجة .. والله مشتاقين ...
تالت حاجة وده الأهم ... ماكنت قايلك سدنة ... لكن بينى وبينك احسن ليك برضو من تكون تبع الجماعة .. الله لا جاب عقابهم..



انا عايز الفسيخ بتاعى دلوقت حالا !!!!
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*أحمر وأصفر
مرهف
ابوأحمد
ساتى
الدكتور احمد محمد عوض
ودالبقعه
الشايب
كسلاوى
الكردفانى
مشكورين على مشاركتنا الاحتفال بذكرى ثورة 25 مايو
رحم الله الرئيس القائد جعفر محمد نميرى



*

----------


## UM OMAR

*نرفع القبعات
25 مايو كانت ثورة
6 ابريل اذا كانت مؤامرة


صدق من قال :
القصة ما قصة رغيف القصة قصة شعب راكع عايز يقيف
                        	*

----------

